# Another dust collection question



## Sawdust2012 (Sep 17, 2013)

I know this has been discussed ad nauseum, but maybe not from this wrinkle. I have narrowed my dust collection choices to two options. The bulk of my woodworking is done on the deck of my apartment courtesy of my ex and the local judicial district. I primarily need to collect bandsaw dust, router table shavings, lathe shavings, and shavings from hand tools. Noise is also a consideration as I am pushing the envelope with Waylon Jennings music, and am not prepared to give that up.

The two options:
1) A delta 50-820 blower on top of a thein baffel vented into a filter bag.
2) A strong shop vac, (200 cfm, 60 in static) attached to a seperator.

I have researched the health question, spoken with a physician and an environmental expert. I'm not convinced that there is any risk beyond the capability of a high quality respirator mask, and if I were to develope health problems, my ex would simply have the court order me back to health to continue my support of her oppulence.

Both are about the same cost, given that the blower is used and the vac has shipping damage.

Ready, Set, Post!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have the Harbor Freight 2HP DC unit, and it's nowhere near as ear-splitting as a shop vac. It just sounds like a really strong fan, without the the shrieking banshee shop vac motor noise. Not the same units as what you're looking at, but the principle probably applies.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow Sawdust2012, sounds as though your passion for woodworking has been stiffled by your apartment dwellings.
While a shop vac may accomodate some of your needs, a proper DC unit would still be the best option for the dust/chip producing larger equipment.
My advice would have to be to take your apartment manager and you adjacent neighbors shopping with you and let them help decide which dB level they could live with.
It would be a shame to see your DC permanently unplugged and parked in the corner of your livingroom with a lamp shade perched on top.

...just a neighborly thought. ;-)

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len

Work Safely and have Fun. (maybe with some hand tools)


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Can you store the DC as easily as the shop vac? IF you can then it would be available in the future when you get your debt paid off and you can move (hopefully) to a larger place with perhaps a garage.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The dust collector will be quieter, last longer and pull more CFM. Though it won't have the same pressure as a shop vac, if your not trying to suck up 10d nails (bad idea for any metal going through the impeller on a DC, but that's another story) and just sticking with sawdust and wood shavings the DC will work much better for you.


----------

